# Not exactly new... just been away for a while.



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 14, 2009)

Brethren,  

Allow me to introduce myself again.  

My name is Covey Barbee and my home lodge is Wharton #621 and I'm currently J.W. of Frontier #28.

I used to be a member of the forum, but life got in the way-- namely Lent, where I severely cut back on my internet time.  In the while, I can't access my old profile and here I am again.

Just think of me as NOS-- new original stock.


----------



## david918 (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcome back Covey


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 14, 2009)

Whooo.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 14, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 14, 2009)

Yay! Glad to you have back!


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 14, 2009)

Glad to be back, Blake!


----------



## LRG (Nov 14, 2009)

Is it me or is it you

Welcome Back B/Covey


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcom brother.


----------



## JEbeling (Nov 15, 2009)

Glad to see you at lodge the other nite.. ! and glad to see all the BARBEE's .. !


----------

